
Amazon employees plan mass defiance of company communications policy - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/01/26/amazon-employees-plan-mass-defiance-company-communications-policy-support-colleagues/
======
pinewurst
340 of over 600,000 Amazon employees! So around 0.05% of Amazon employees?
Probably a higher percentage believe that Earth is flat...

------
ipsocannibal
Bezos pays one set of employees to report on the activism of a second set of
his employees in direct response to actions of a third set of his employees.

